# guupy breeding tank!!



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

how do i successfully create a breeding tank of guppys..lighting? temp? Water? also how long does it take for guppys to get there full color and size any help would be great thanks

Cheers


----------



## mike604 (May 1, 2010)

hi there  
pretty easy to make a breeding tank for guppies but depends on what "kind" of guppy, show guppies are little harder, water quality wise.....anyways here are some link i found on google check them out.

Breeding Guppies
Breeding Guppies
How to Breed Guppies - wikiHow


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm new to guppy breeding too. I think the most important step is start out with quality guppies. Where can we find those pretty fancy guppies where we don't normally find in stores? They are so much better!
Now that I have a few different mixed guppies, some aren't so pretty, I'd not know how good their offspring is.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Mike604 for your posting such helpfull information....I have been in the hobby for a while, but never raised any baby fish till this year....it is fun watching them grown and picking out the wants you want to try to breed and seeing the different colors....again, thanks.....good luck to logan and pete...this sounds like a fun adventure....


----------



## daiju007 (Jan 28, 2011)

*baby guppies*

Hey I am new to breeding guppys I started about 3 weeks ago I ended up getting three pregnant guppies in the past three days i have found 4 fry and kept them safely but I do not see any more is it normal for a guppy just to have 4 fry? I have no idea which guppy gave birth but I think it was one of the red tale ones I have. Do you guys think the rest of the babies have been eaten ? or do guppys have babies every few days?


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Usually the babies are eaten, unless the tank is heavily planted, or the female is in a breeding cage. I believe guppies can have young every couple of weeks or so. And a female drops anywhere from 25-100 babies in one spawn.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

if they are really young they may just have 5 fry, but as they mature as was previously posted, they can have up to 100 fry. i have lots of hiding places, but my guppies aggressively hunt down the fry. I have found one fry from the last batch, but it is only the second one.

As far as I know guppies have a 28 day cycle.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

male + female, 19c 79f temp, ph 7, food, lots and lots and lots and lots of hiding place = pure guppy profit!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

One recommendation, Get a decent lights, and get some plants in there. I have found lots of success in raising fry with plants. Great options for guppies are java moss, cabomba, or hornwort.


----------



## daiju007 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys


----------

